# My horses



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Sting (Hann x, she's 27 now, I've had her since she was 2)

















Dighty (Sting's 19 year old daughter, by Demonstrator)

































Anmut (BWB select stud book mare, now 18 we've had her since she was 6)

















Sunny (Welsh x, 14, we bought him a couple of years ago for my neice)


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

wow they are all stunning! They all look so well for their ages. they are obviously very well cared for.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

love the black one it looks realy well


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

They are all beautiful! I especially love Dighty  Sunny looks very cheeky lol


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

They are gorgeous! And look amazing for their age. Especially Sting!


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

they are all beautfull god im so jelouse


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

kelseye said:


> they are all beautfull god im so jelouse


*Me too, i love horses.*


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Stunning horses....lovely pics.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Beautiful horses, sounds like they've all had lovely long healthy lives with you


----------

